# Does flexchange in II with Worldmark still start 59 days out and cost 4000 points?



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 28, 2022)

Pretty sure it does, just double checking.


----------



## Hobokie (Jun 29, 2022)

I thought it was 45 days with II? And 59 for RCI?


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2022)

@sun starved Gayle '
Yes. 59 days for II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2022)

Can resale buyers use II?  If so, where has my brain been all of these years?  I much prefer II.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2022)

@rickandcindy23
Yes, available to all.
Any II exchange confirmed 59 days or fewer from check-in is 4000 credits + HK token or HK fee based upon unit size received.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 30, 2022)

My interactions using Worldmark and II have been so bad that I am reluctant to use flexchange. I am afraid that II would take the usual amount of credits needed instead of the 4000 for Flexchange and I would have a terrible time trying to get the extra credits back, like I did using EPlus. It took several months and over a dozen phone calls to resolve.

I was looking at a 3 bedroom in flexchange that would have been a terrific deal but was afraid of the above scenario, and I did not have enough credits left to do a regular exchange for a three BR. So Worldmark might have charged me for the extra credits as well, which I really did not want to risk messing with.

I am curious if anyone lately has used Flexchange with no problems.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jun 30, 2022)

I have not heard of any significant Workdmark flexchange problems unless someone is using E-Plus to do the flexchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2022)

I just joined II.  I am excited about it.  RCI is horrible.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 2, 2022)

Flexchange works perfectly.  There is no reason to worry. I book most of my exchanges (using the WM float week) during flex.

Just a clarification: II doesn't take the credits. WorldMark Exchange Dept deducts the credits from your WM account.


----------



## kozykritter (Jul 3, 2022)

Speaking of II, is there ever really much Worldmark inventory in II to book? Seems like it is all in RCI. Haven't spotted any yet using my Vistana ownership to search.


----------

